# لماذا كانت العذراء محجبة ؟



## سلسبيل (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*# .......................... #*

لماذا كانت مريم البتول .... كانت محجبه؟؟ ما الغرض؟؟ وما الهدف؟؟​ 
مع التحيه..

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *

*لا ُتملى على الإدارة فعل شئ*​


----------



## صوت الرب (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ينقل إلى قسم الأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية


----------



## Eva Maria (25 أكتوبر 2009)

> لماذا كانت مريم البتول وهي المرأة الطاهره التي اخبر الله عن طهرها وقداستها من فوق سبع سماوات لماذا كانت محجبه؟؟ ما الغرض؟؟ وما الهدف؟؟


*ما هو أثباتك على ان السيدة مريم البتول كانت محجبة ؟ *


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2009)

**ماريا** قال:


> *ما هو أثباتك على ان السيدة مريم البتول كانت محجبة ؟ *


 
سيُجيب الصور..

لا يوجد دليل ملموس على طريقة لبس القديسة العذراء مريم، فما تشاهده من صور يعكس طريقة لباس المرأة في ذلك الوقت، فالمرأة كانت تغطي ارأس (ليس كطريقة الحجاب) بحسب عادات المُجتمع آنذاك، لكنها ليست عقيدة كتابة، فالكتاب المقدس لم يآمر بالحجاب و لم يرفض، بمعنى إن الله الخاق عليم بتغير المجتمعات، فطلب الحشمة من المرأة على مُختلف العصور و المجتمعات، فإن كان بتغطأت الرأس أم باللباس المحتشم ام بالبقاء بالبيت دون الخروج, سيبقى هذا العامل متروك للمرأة و طريقة حشمتها التي اوصاها الكتاب لها. نحن بشر و لسنا جماد، مسألة تحديد الحشمة بلباس واحد يستمر لألاف السنين هو أمر مُتخلف و ضرب من الخيال، لا يُمكن فرضه على المجتمعات و الأزمنة بإختلافها، لذلك الحل الأمثل هو بإلزام المرأة بالحشمة الكتابة و لها حرية تنفيذها بحسب ما ينسجم مع مجتمعها و فكرها و عمرها.


----------



## سلسبيل (25 أكتوبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> سيُجيب الصور..
> 
> لا يوجد دليل ملموس على طريقة لبس القديسة العذراء مريم، فما تشاهده من صور يعكس طريقة لباس المرأة في ذلك الوقت، فالمرأة كانت تغطي ارأس (ليس كطريقة الحجاب) بحسب عادات المُجتمع آنذاك، لكنها ليست عقيدة كتابة، فالكتاب المقدس لم يآمر بالحجاب و لم يرفض، بمعنى إن الله الخاق عليم بتغير المجتمعات، فطلب الحشمة من المرأة على مُختلف العصور و المجتمعات، فإن كان بتغطأت الرأس أم باللباس المحتشم ام بالبقاء بالبيت دون الخروج, سيبقى هذا العامل متروك للمرأة و طريقة حشمتها التي اوصاها الكتاب لها. نحن بشر و لسنا جماد، مسألة تحديد الحشمة بلباس واحد يستمر لألاف السنين هو أمر مُتخلف و ضرب من الخيال، لا يُمكن فرضه على المجتمعات و الأزمنة بإختلافها، لذلك الحل الأمثل هو بإلزام المرأة بالحشمة الكتابة و لها حرية تنفيذها بحسب ما ينسجم مع مجتمعها و فكرها و عمرها.


 
هذه هي مشكلتكم..عدم وجود التشريع..

دعني اسأل سؤالا آخر:: ان كانت البتول عليها السلام في عصرنا الحالي هل كانت سترتدي ما ترتديه بنات الجيل؟؟ ​


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 أكتوبر 2009)

سلسبيل قال:


> هذه هي مشكلتكم..عدم وجود التشريع..
> 
> دعني اسأل سؤالا آخر:: ان كانت البتول عليها السلام في عصرنا الحالي هل كانت سترتدي ما ترتديه بنات الجيل؟؟ ​



بعد إذن الأخت سلسبيل
رجاءً لا تستنجي من عندك وتجعليه قانون علينا شكراً.

الاستاذ مايروك قال لكِ:
أن الرب أمر المرأة بالاحتشام(أظنك تعرفين معنى كلمة احتشام!!أم لا؟!)
وهذا يُناسب كل عصر
ولو أنك تريدين الفهم لكنت عرفت إجابة سؤالك اللاحق
ألا وهي أيضاً الاحتشام
مفهومة دي ولا صعبة؟!


----------



## Eva Maria (25 أكتوبر 2009)

> هذه هي مشكلتكم..عدم وجود التشريع..
> 
> دعني اسأل سؤالا آخر:: ان كانت البتول عليها السلام في عصرنا الحالي هل كانت سترتدي ما ترتديه بنات الجيل؟؟


*لماذا الخروج عن الموضوع ؟ ولماذا الاسئلة الافتراضية ؟ 
سألت سؤالاً يفترض ان السيدة مريم محجبة, بينما انت لا تمتلك دليلاً على ذلك. 

المسيحية أمرت بالحشمة في كل زمان ومكان وهذا هو المهم. *


----------



## Kiril (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اعتقد ان هناك رد علي سؤال صاحب الموضوع في توقيعي و هو الحجاب في المسيحية


----------



## صوت الرب (26 أكتوبر 2009)

أحب أن أشير إلى نقطة مهمة و هو أننا
كمسيحيين لا نعتبر شعر المرآة عورة 
و هذا هو الفرق بيننا و بينكم
فحتى لو كانت العذراء مغطاة الشعر
فليس هذا لأن شعرها عورة


----------



## marloforever (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*هل تعى يا اخت سلسبيل الى ماذا يرمز غطاء الراس للراهبات فى المسيحية
وهل لكى ان تفسرى لماذا يغطى الرهبان شعرهم ايضا هلى تاثرا بالعذراء ايضا؟!!!*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الراهبات لا يغطين شعرهم لانه عورة

لان الرهبان الرجال ايضا يغطون روؤسهم لماذا هل شعر الرجل عورة ايضا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انتى مش فاهمة حاجة فى العقيدة وجاية تتكلمى

لوتحبى اقوللك ليه الرهبان والراهبات (رجال وسيدات ) يغطين روؤسهم على حد سواااااااا

احنا جاهزين​


----------



## Eva Maria (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلسبيل



			سؤالي في صلب الموضوع..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سؤالك الاساسي في هذا الموضوع هو : لماذا كانت العذراء محجبة ؟

أوضحنا لك ان لا دليل على أن العذراء كانت محجبة, وان كانت الصور تظهر ذلك, فهو أعتبار لعادات اللباس في ذلك الزمن.

والان تتحفينا بسؤال جديد : 



			دعني اسأل سؤالا آخر:: ان كانت البتول عليها السلام في عصرنا الحالي هل كانت سترتدي ما ترتديه بنات الجيل؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سؤال آخر اعترافا منك !!!




			مريم كانت محجبه لأنها كانت عابده طاهره..فلا يعقل ان تكون كذلك وهي سافره!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يوجد دليل انها كانت محجبة 
هل بأمكانك أثبات أنها كانت محجبة ؟ أرجو الدليل بسرعة !!! 





			وكيف تكون الحشمه؟؟ بإظهار المفاتن ولبس الضيق؟؟ اظن ان للحشمه معنى واحد فقط ثابت على مدار الازمنه..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الحشمة نسبية تبعاً لمجتمع وآخر.
تماماً كالاداب العامة, تصرف لائق في مجتمع معين قد يعتبر مسيء في مجتمع آخر.
الامر سيان فيما يختص بمفهوم الحشمة. فهي نسبية, وما يحددها هي القيم والمعايير الخاصة لكل مجتمع.
*


----------



## Kiril (27 أكتوبر 2009)

القديسة العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة " وهذا هو السؤال الرئيسي"
و كما ذكرت سابقا ان في توقيعي "الحجاب في المسيحية"
ردا علي ذلك السؤال


----------



## antonius (28 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة..
يا اخوة ...الوا والدي(جداي)..كانا ولا يزالان يعيشان في قرية صغيرة في شمال الموصل...وهم قرويون وتراثهم قروي..
جدتي..عندما ترتدي الزي القروي..(وهو ما فعلته حتى فترة قريبة وتوقفت بسبب مرضها) فهي تغطي راسها بما يسمى بغلتهم "فيز"..وجدي...اي يلبس نوعا من العمامة! يغطي بها رأسه..
..
هل معنى هذا ان جداي محجبان؟؟ لا...قطعاً القول بهذا سُخف!

..
الحجاب يا عزيزي هو زي! ونحن لا نعترض على الزي! نحن نعترض على تبريركم للبس الحجاب! الذي هو القول بان المراة عورة وفتنة ويجب تغطيتها لذلك! هذا ما نعترض عليه!
..
اما الزي...فهو حرية شخصية
وفي المسيحية...هو لباس الحشمة


----------



## سلسبيل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

أولا:: انتم تعتقدون ان الحجاب في الاسلام هو مجرد تغطية الرأس وهذا خطأ فتغطية الرأس جزء من الحجاب..

ثانيا:: مريم العذراء كانت محجبه لأنها كانت تلتزم الزي المحتشم من اعلى رأسها الى اخمص قدميها..

ثالثا:: المرأه كلها عوره الا وجهها وكفيها  ,,  اي انها تكون ملفته للنظر وفتنه عند خروجها وتعرضها للرجال..

هذا ما انا مقتنعه به..

وقد حاولت الاقتناع برأيكم لكن ادلتكم لم تفلح..

مع التحيه..​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 أكتوبر 2009)

> أولا:: انتم تعتقدون ان الحجاب في الاسلام هو مجرد تغطية الرأس وهذا خطأ فتغطية الرأس جزء من الحجاب..



انت المخطئ لأننا لم نعتقد هذا بل اننا نتكلم عن الفروق بين الزى المسيحيى والزى الإسلامى



> ثانيا:: مريم العذراء كانت محجبه لأنها كانت تلتزم الزي المحتشم من اعلى رأسها الى اخمص قدميها..




القديسة مريم والدة الإلة ليست محجبة ولكنها محتشمة فى كاملها وليست محجبة



> ثالثا:: المرأه كلها عوره الا وجهها وكفيها  ,,  اي انها تكون ملفته للنظر وفتنه عند خروجها وتعرضها للرجال..



هذا هو الفكر المتخلف عقليا المرأه = الرجل وليست عورة


----------



## الياس السرياني (28 أكتوبر 2009)

سلسبيل قال:


> أولا:: انتم تعتقدون ان الحجاب في الاسلام هو مجرد تغطية الرأس وهذا خطأ فتغطية الرأس جزء من الحجاب..
> 
> إن أردت أن تعرفي ما لا تعرفيه عن الحجاب في الاسلام
> فتفضلي الى القسم المخصص لتقرأي ما جاء في أمهات كتبكم
> ...



أرجو أن تنتبهي لما تقولين

فالمرأة المسيحية ليست عورة فإلهنا المقدس اسمه لم يخلق عورات

إيمانك يخصك انتِ فرجاءً لا تفرضيه علينا

وكذلك قناعاتك لم تفلح بمس المرأة في نظر المسيحيين

ما يقوله إيماننا عن الرب الإله أخبرناك به

أي خدمة نحن مسرورين بالرد

تحياتي...


----------



## Kiril (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اخت سلسبيل لم تتفضلي باثبات ادعاءك بأن القديسة العذراء كانت محجبة
للرد علي سؤالك بتوسع هنا
الحجاب في المسيحية
الحجاب في الاسلام

فرضك اننا مثلكم نقل من قيمة المرأة و نقول عنها عورة يجب تغطيتها غير صحيح
عندنا مساواة بين الرجل و المرأة
غل 3: 28 ليس يهودي ولا يوناني.ليس عبد ولا حر.ليس ذكر وانثى لانكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع.


----------



## fredyyy (28 أكتوبر 2009)

سلسبيل قال:


> أولا:: انتم تعتقدون ان الحجاب في الاسلام هو مجرد تغطية الرأس وهذا خطأ فتغطية الرأس جزء من الحجاب..​


 


*غير مسموح بالتعرض للمبادئ الغير مسيحية*




سلسبيل قال:


> ثالثا:: المرأه كلها عوره الا وجهها وكفيها ,, اي انها تكون ملفته للنظر وفتنه عند خروجها وتعرضها للرجال..​


 



*جيد جدًا .... هذا ما عندك *

*دعني ُأصيغه بطريقة مسيحية وسوف تدريكين الفرق*

*المرأة كلها ُمقدسة في المسيح ووجها ُيظهر جماله وكفيها تعمل أعماله ومشيئته *

*إنها مُلفتة للنظر إذ ُتظهرعظمة الله المُغيِّر للقلوب في طاعة وورع واحترام لله لا يُثير الشهوة *

*وعند خروجها وتعرضها للرجال ُتجبر حتى الأشرار على إحترامها فتجذب الآخرين للمسيح مُطهر القلوب*




سلسبيل قال:


> هذا ما انا مقتنعه به..​
> 
> وقد حاولت الاقتناع ....​


 



*أختي كلامك عن المرأة *

*واقتناعك بأنها عورة ُيلزمني *

*أن أعتبرك زانية ُمولعة بفعل الفحشاء *

*الله لم يخلق المرأة في هوان بل أعطاها كرامة الرجل *

*تعالي للمسيح يُغيِّرك قلبك ويُطهر فكرك ويُقدس أفعالك ويجعلك سبب بركة لكل من يراكي *

*هذا هو المسيح *


مزمور 51 : 10 
*قَلْباً* *نَقِيّاً* اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ *وَرُوحاً* *مُسْتَقِيماً* جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي.


----------



## NNA (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*دعني ُأصيغه بطريقة مسيحية وسوف تدريكين الفرق*

*المرأة كلها ُمقدسة في المسيح ووجها ُيظهر جماله وكفيها تعمل أعماله ومشيئته *
ياريت حضرتك توضح يعنى إيه المرأة مقدسة فى المسيح ووجها يظرجمالة (جمال المسيح ) وكفيها تعمل أعمال المسيح ومشيئته ؟؟؟؟؟
يعى إفرض ا مظرها قبيح كيف توضح جمال المسيح وإذا كان كفيها يعمل أعمال المسيح فهل مسيحكم مشلول ومشيئة المسيح فهل هى ليس عندها مشئية واختيار حتى تعمل بمشيئة واختيار المسيح ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*إنها مُلفتة للنظر إذ ُتظهرعظمة الله المُغيِّر للقلوب في طاعة وورع واحترام لله لا يُثير الشهوة *
ملفتة للظر لأنها امرأة وانا رجل وفى شهوة مزروعة ليس جميعنا قادر على إخمادها لذالك كانن من الواجب على المرأة ان تصون حاجتين الأولى عفافها وكرامتها وشرفها وتحفظ جسدها ومفاتنها أنن تكون كاللحمة المكشوفة يأتى عليها الذباب ويراها السفية والشريف وغير ذالك والشىء الثانى ان ترحم ذالك الرجل أو الشاب الضعيف الذى قد يكون الشيطان استحوذ عليه فلا تعين المرأة الشيطان على ذالك الرجل الضعيف وبعدين هل عظمة الله لا توجد إلا فى جسد المرأة حتى تتباهى به ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!! انظر إلى الجبال والشمس والقمر فسترى عظمة الله 

*وعند خروجها وتعرضها للرجال ُتجبر حتى الأشرار على إحترامها فتجذب الآخرين للمسيح مُطهر القلوب*

سبحان الله !!!!!!!!!! عند خروج المرأة للشارع وتعرضها للرجال بزيننتها كاملة ستجبر الأشرار على احترامها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! والله عجبى على الموازينن التى اختلت .
*أختي كلامك عن المرأة *

*واقتناعك بأنها عورة ُيلزمني *

*أن أعتبرك زانية ُمولعة بفعل الفحشاء *

*# ....................... #*

*الله لم يخلق المرأة في هوان بل أعطاها كرامة الرجل *
ومن قال لك ان المرأة لا تعطى كرامة وحقوق مثلها فى ذالك مثل الرجل ؟ 
*تعالي للمسيح يُغيِّرك قلبك ويُطهر فكرك ويُقدس أفعالك ويجعلك سبب بركة لكل من يراكي *

*هذا هو المسيح *

هداكم الله جميعا إلى الطريق المستقيم 
مزمور 51 : 10 
*قَلْباً* *نَقِيّاً* اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ *وَرُوحاً* *مُسْتَقِيماً* جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. 

[/quote]


----------



## Kiril (28 أكتوبر 2009)

لن ارد علي الاخ nna 
لسبب انه خرج من الموضوع الرئيسي الذي جاوبنا عليه بالفعل
الا في نقطة



> ملفتة للظر لأنها امرأة وانا رجل وفى شهوة مزروعة


المسيح يستطيع ان يسمو بك روحيا فوق الشهوات الجسدية اخي العزيز


----------



## NNA (29 أكتوبر 2009)

kiril قال:


> لن ارد علي الاخ nna
> لسبب انه خرج من الموضوع الرئيسي الذي جاوبنا عليه بالفعل
> الا في نقطة
> 
> ...



ملفتة للظر لأنها امرأة وانا رجل وفى شهوة مزروعة ليس جميعنا قادر على إخمادها 
اقرا ردى كاملا ثم قرر هترد ولا لأ ولا تأخذ بعض الكلام وتترك الأخر ثم انكم أكثر الناس فى المواصلات العامة لاتتورعون عنم ذكر افظع الألفاظ التى  يستحى المرأ من سماعها فلماذا لم يسمو مسيحكم بروحكم (المفروض انكم أمنتم بمسيحكم هذا وهو إلهكم ومصطفيكم ولن يعذبكم يوم القيامة فلم يترككم تقولون مثل هذه الأقوال السخيفة وتأتون بافعال مشينة ؟!!!!!! فكفى لعبا بالعقول وبالنسبة للسمو هذا  لا يعقل إلا فى حالات خاصة لا يمكن تعميمها  لأن البشر مغروز فى طبيعتهم البشرية الشهوة  وهى لازمه للتكاثر وبقاء الجننس البشرى فياريت نفكر بعقلاننية شوية ونفكر بالمنطق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
ولو انى خرجت عن الموضوع فياريت تقول لأخيك الذى كتب الكلام الذى رددت عليه ميخرجش عن الموضوع مرة تاننية ويلقى بالتهمة على إمرأة شريفة بأنها زانية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وكفاكم هذا التخبط


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2009)

nna قال:


> ياريت حضرتك توضح يعنى إيه المرأة مقدسة فى المسيح ووجها يظرجمالة (جمال المسيح ) وكفيها تعمل أعمال المسيح ومشيئته ؟؟؟؟؟
> يعى إفرض ا مظرها قبيح كيف توضح جمال المسيح وإذا كان كفيها يعمل أعمال المسيح فهل مسيحكم مشلول ومشيئة المسيح فهل هى ليس عندها مشئية واختيار حتى تعمل بمشيئة واختيار المسيح ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *اللى انت متقدرش تفهمه اننا مش بنتكلم عن الجمال الجسدى  فمهما كانت المرأة قبيحة من الممكن ان تظهر جمال المسيح *
> *وحاشا للمسيح ان يكون مشلولا *
> ...


[/quote]

*برجاء عدم الخروج عن موضوع المناقشة 
والتزام الادب 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2009)

nna قال:


> ملفتة للظر لأنها امرأة وانا رجل وفى شهوة مزروعة ليس جميعنا قادر على إخمادها
> اقرا ردى كاملا ثم قرر هترد ولا لأ ولا تأخذ بعض الكلام وتترك الأخر ثم انكم أكثر الناس فى المواصلات العامة لاتتورعون عنم ذكر افظع الألفاظ التى  يستحى المرأ من سماعها فلماذا لم يسمو مسيحكم بروحكم (المفروض انكم أمنتم بمسيحكم هذا وهو إلهكم ومصطفيكم ولن يعذبكم يوم القيامة فلم يترككم تقولون مثل هذه الأقوال السخيفة وتأتون بافعال مشينة ؟!!!!!! فكفى لعبا بالعقول وبالنسبة للسمو هذا  لا يعقل إلا فى حالات خاصة لا يمكن تعميمها  لأن البشر مغروز فى طبيعتهم البشرية الشهوة  وهى لازمه للتكاثر وبقاء الجننس البشرى فياريت نفكر بعقلاننية شوية ونفكر بالمنطق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> ولو انى خرجت عن الموضوع فياريت تقول لأخيك الذى كتب الكلام الذى رددت عليه ميخرجش عن الموضوع مرة تاننية ويلقى بالتهمة على إمرأة شريفة بأنها زانية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> وكفاكم هذا التخبط


*افظع الفاظ ايه ؟
قولنا متشتتش الموضوع واتكلم عن حاجة واحدة 
بالعقل وبالمنطق 
حاضر من عينيا
بالعقل وبالمنطق
ربنا خلق المرأة ليه ؟
عندكم خلقها لانها اله للتكاثر 
ولا يصح لاحد ان يرى اله غيره 
تقدر تقول كدة كيس لحمه مليان  الواحد بيستخدمه علشان اشباع غريزته والتكاثر
زى الحيوانات بالظبط كدة 
ما هو اما يبقى تفكيرنا ان المرأة كلها عورة يبقى احنا حيوانات 
ليه 
لانه كل حيوان لازم يحافظ على الحيوانه بتاعته ويخبيها عن نظر الاقوى منه 
وكأننا فى الغابه 


*​


----------



## george2111 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*السيدة مريم الغذراء لم تكن محجبة ولكن كانت تضع شال على رئسها وهى داخل الهيكل ولم بكن حجاب ابداً​*


----------



## antonius (29 أكتوبر 2009)

> ثالثا:: المرأه كلها عوره الا وجهها وكفيها  ,,  اي انها تكون ملفته للنظر وفتنه عند خروجها وتعرضها للرجال..
> هذا ما انا مقتنعه به..


وهل لمن يعتقد بهذا كرامة؟! 
انتي مقتنعة بانكي عورة؟؟!!
لا عجب يا اخوة على الذي فجرا نفسيهما الاحد الماضي في بغداد وتسببا بقتل 155 شخص بينهم 20 طفل..وجرح 500 اخرين...لا عجب في انهما ايضا كانا مقتنعان تماما بدون شك الى حد تفجير النفس!!!
هذا ما يقود الاسلام اليه!!


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جيد أنني انتظرت بعض الوقت 

لو سمح لي استاذنا الحبيب أن آتي للأخت جلنار بالاصحاح الاول من كورنثوس
ففيها توضيح لغطاء رأس المرأة وعدمه للرجل!!!

وإن لا فبحذف مداخلتي هذه سأفهم أن الرد هو لا 
الرب يبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب...


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2009)

لا مانع طبعاً بتقديم رد للموضوع الأصلي يفيد أي قارئ. ما نرفضه هو الخروج عن المواضيع فقط
سلام و نعمة حبيبي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواتى المسلمين لاداعى بالتمسك بالاسئله التى ليس لها معنى وسورى يعنى ماتعملوش ذى اللى بيسيب المليانه ويمسك فى الفاضيه يعنى ماتتشبحوش فى الفاضيه وثم يعنى انتوا واثقين مع احترامى لكل المحجبات انتوا واثقين ان كلهم كويسين وبيرضوا ربنا من الداخل ذى ما فى اعتقادكم انهم بيرضوه بحجابهم اخوتى الافاضل ليس الحجاب حجاب الوجه بل الحجاب حجاب القلب فما الذى يفيدنى وانا محجبه وجهى وجسدى كله من الخارج ولكن بقلبى كل الشرور والمعاصى بقلبى كل مايغضب منى الرب بقلبى حقد على اخواتى بقلبى ادانه بقلبى شهوه بقلبى ------------- الى اخره من معاصى لا يا اخواتى حجبوا قلبكم قبل تحجيب وجهكم والمسيحيه امرتنا بالحشمه الكامله حشمة الثياب وحشمة القلب اولا قبل اى حشمه سامحونى يا اخوتى بس اعمى اللى مايشوفش من الغربال معلش مع احترامى لدينكم انظروا الى نبيكم ودينكم هلى راع نبيكم حشمة القلب هل القرأن وجدتم فيه مايدعو لحشمة القلب ام وجدتم كل ماهو يخص الذنا والفسق والفجور سامحونى ولكنى لا اسطيع ان اراكم تتركون الحق وتتبعون----------اقرا بتركيز القرأن بس برجاء محبه انكم وانتوا بتقروا ماتهزوش فى جسمك ولا راسكم وكمان اقروه قرايه بدون تلحين ولا غنى علشان تعرفوا تركزوا كويس اقعدوا هادين واقروا ستجدون ما لايرضيكم ساعتها هاتفهموا دينكم صح وبعدين فكروا بعد دا كله انكم تقروا الكتاب المقدس (الانجيل )ستجدون فيه حياة لكم وساعتها قرروا واختاروا دين من تتبعوا دين الحق ام دين الاسلام


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 نوفمبر 2009)

سامحنى يا زعيم انى تدخلت فى الموضوع ولو كان ردى كدا يعنى وانت فاهمنى ممكن تحذفه وربنا معاكم ومع اخوتى المسلمين ربنا ينور بصيرتهم ويهديهم لطريق الحق


----------

